# Musiic from Ossetia or ossetians, a perticular type of russian



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

In a heartland of caucasus llive a mysterieous people name Ossetians some of them christian otther muslim, but what about pagan music healing new age classical kinda genra

Iknow deprofundis has wierd request but darn,bare whit me please, my querry are interestings.


hey russian tell us of Ossetian please

From my knowledge there iranic--russains well kind off, i may be wrrong , some christian orthodox some muslim it's split in half north and south, what a mysterious place, hey do you have picture of Ossetian finess place , nice pictures, hello Ossetians peoples from deprofundis.


:tiphat:


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The Ossetians are an ancient people who speak a language related to Farsi, Kurdish , Pashto and other Iranian languages . They are the last descendants of the ancient Scythian and Sarmatian tribes who wandered around the Russian and Pontic steppes in ancient times and who were known to the ancient Greeks . 
The Scythians were thought to have disappeared over 2,000 years ago, but they and the Sarmatians settled in the Caucasus mountains and intermarried with an even more ancient people, the Circassians, who also live in he same area and still do, even though most of them were scattered throughout Turkey and the middle east when the Russians attacked their land about 150 years ago . 
The Ossetians adopted Circassian culture, customs and dress but kept their Iranian language . 
Valery Gergiev is probably the most famous Ossetian today even though he is often called a Russian . 
The Ossetian language is written in a modified Cyrillic alphabet , like Circassian and other Caucasian languages except for Georgian, which has its own ancient and unique alphabet . 
Prokofiev's "Scythian Suite " is based on the ancient legends of these people . The Ossetians call themselves "Iron ", accented on the second syllable unlike the English word spelled the same way and their language , while it is from the same roots as Farsi or Persian, is too divergent from the Farsi language to be mutually intelligible . It is somewhat more closely related to the Pashto language . 
There are some interesting videos about the Ossetians on youtube and you can hear their music too, which is very similar to the traditional music of the Circassians and other Caucasian peoples . There is even a channel where you can learn their language , which is spoken about a half million people . 
I don't know of any Ossetian composers, but I'm sure there are some of them .


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Did a quick search and found several Ossetian composers, including Zhanna Vasil'yevna Pliyeva. Nobody I've heard of, of course!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zhanna_Vasil'yevna_Pliyeva


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The place has to have something going for it, for two of the most exciting "Russian" conductors alive are from there: Valery Gergiev and Tugan Sokhiev.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

In recent years I have been searching for some music of the Caucasus region, and I have found a few interesting composers. No Ossetians, though.

If memory serves, there is a South Ossetia, it's own country, and Ossetia, a region (city? precinct?) within southern Georgia. I will have to look it up, but I seem to remember some sort of armed conflict.

At any rate, thanks for the thread. I will have to look up some Ossetian composers. I have enjoyed the music of other composers of the region.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ossetia is the name of an ethnically-identifiable region but has never been a single country. North Ossetia is a republic within the Russian Federation, while South Ossetia is generally recognized as part of Georgia.

The southerners, or a lot of them anyway, want to secede from Georgia and to unify with North Ossetia within the Russian Federation. Georgia isn’t happy about this and there has been much trouble over the issue.

BTW the Beslan school massacre of 2004, which left well over 300 people dead, took place in North Ossetia.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Ossetia is the name of an ethnically-identifiable region but has never been a single country. North Ossetia is a republic within the Russian Federation, while South Ossetia is generally recognized as part of Georgia.
> 
> The southerners, or a lot of them anyway, want to secede from Georgia and to unify with North Ossetia within the Russian Federation. Georgia isn't happy about this and there has been much trouble over the issue.
> 
> BTW the Beslan school massacre of 2004, which left well over 300 people dead, took place in North Ossetia.


Apparently, my memory does not serve  Thanks, Ken. I knew there were two parts, though.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

T Son of Ander said:


> Apparently, my memory does not serve  Thanks, Ken. I knew there were two parts, though.


Well hey, Tom, I did look it up. I know it's not safe to depend on my memory any more! :lol:


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

Fantasy on an Ossetian Tune, Op. 85, No. 6 by Alan Hovhaness is the only Classical piece I can think of using Ossetian music:


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Cool piece ! Thanks for posting it .


----------

